# 7 Series with new MST 1.1 Wheels



## hollywoodtrash (Jan 17, 2007)

New 22'' MST motorsport MST 1.1 wheels in black on a silver 7-Series. What do you guys think? :thumbup:


----------



## m5james (Nov 1, 2005)

Wrong forum bro, but they do look sick!


----------

